# MP10 setting...confused



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a MP10. I'm trying to set it on random mode (yellow) but there are two settings within random mode. One is Lagoonal, the other is Reef Crest. I use the "set" button to switch between the two.

But...

Which is which??? I need it on Reef Crest mode.


durrrrrr


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Reef Crest setting is set when the first 2 LED lights illuminated and yellow color light is on
Lagoon is the 3rd and 4th LED lights with yellow light 

Vortech manuals are available on Ecotech's website - no charge - can't tell you how many times I've accessed mine. PM me and I will send you a cerlox bound copy


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Not sure if you have a wireless one but using ecosmart live is the easiest.

Good luck


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Okay thanks bullet and cichlidrookie


----------

